# New Oneida Falcon



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

The Falcon is CPOneida Eagle Bows newest edition. I have been shooting this bow since October and really like it. I have sold several Falcons and all the customers have told us they are very happy with the Falcon also.

The Falcon is the latest offering for the hunter. With the smoothest draw in the industry dressed in NexGen G1 camouflage,Autumn Orange camouflage or Flat Black,the Falcon will lead you to success in the field. Available in a wide range of draw lengths and weights, the Falcon offers a reengineered riser machined from a solid billet of 6061 T6 aluminum for greater strength and stability. The Falcons riser is the result of many hours of both computorized and human testing;bringing you one of the most accurate bows CPOneida has offered. With dead center string alignment, the arrow path is flat and true. This feature decreases arrow oscillation,ensuring the maximum and efficient use of power where it matters-to the target. And most importantly, we can assure you, this Falcon is made to hunt. Tip to Tip 43-46 inches, Brace Heights 6 1/8 - 7 3/8, Draw Lengths 25-31 inches, Draw Weights 25/45 35/55 50/70, Mass Weight 4.10 pounds, Let Off 65-80 percent.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there... can I ask a question?

what is the purpose of the (for lack of a better name) stays that appear to link the steel cables on the cams to the limb pockets? 

They appear as horizontal cables just between each cam and the limb of the bow that flexes...


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

They help to dampen the cables during the shot cycle. Reduces vibration and sound.


----------



## ZuluArcher (Jan 31, 2009)

Fantastic, I am glad Oneida have launched another bow. The cams look off set like my Extreme Eagle, except with a few more upgrades. If this is as good as theExtreme I am very jealous of anyone owning one.
Let me know how they shoot definately worth saving up for this one.
Now, I am also aware that you can get these babies done in Target colours or any custom finish, if you go through Joe at Oneida Sales and Service


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

bsk72512 said:


> They help to dampen the cables during the shot cycle. Reduces vibration and sound.


Thanks 

What kind of material is used for this? I'm interested from a purely curious sense... I have not noted this on other Oneida bows.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes the bows are available in many target and camo finishes as well as with custom strings and grips. Bare bow or all set up. We have a new online store in the works and will have all the options listed then.

The vibration dampeners are rubber Orings set up so they provide a constant pressure on the cables. If seen in slow motion the vibration motion is extreme.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

> The vibration dampeners are rubber Orings set up so they provide a constant pressure on the cables. If seen in slow motion the vibration motion is extreme.


With high speed photography on any riser system or cam system you get amazed with how much flex occurs during the shot cycle of any bow system.

On cammed systems the Noodle effect happens and we see many dampening systems used............STS comes to mind.

Oneida having cables instead of FF material show in that cycle a lot of occilation in those cables. The rubber O ring material helps to dampen that movement and control it to a high degree.

I am sure this can be adapted to most older Oneida Eagles out there with the same positive outcome.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

Great point Bob, 
We have some testing equipment and a Cannon XL2 camera and will be looking into doing some testing and filming in the future.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Oneida Bows said:


> Great point Bob,
> We have some testing equipment and a Cannon XL2 camera and will be looking into doing some testing and filming in the future.


Cool...  plz post the link when you get a chance if this goes online somewhere... It would be interesting to compare this against the standard compound videos that are out there.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*videos*

As soon as we get some done will do


----------

